# Anonimo Clearance Sale



## timefleas (Oct 10, 2008)

Just a heads up for those who care--check out the Anonimousa website--they have a "blow out" clearance sale on new and used "old stock/new old stock" watches and straps--actually some pretty good prices. Probably won't last long.


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

Yes, saw it this morning and responded back. 

I also noticed that anonimousa.com is now ONLY one page for the clearance sale. I wonder if that means anything....


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

StefB said:


> Yes, saw it this morning and responded back.
> 
> I also noticed that anonimousa.com is now ONLY one page for the clearance sale. I wonder if that means anything....


Hmmm....you're right?? Thought it was just the link. Weird...

A bit surprised with the recent post on the purchase, and the romours flying around, how no one from Anonimo (or even indirectly) has chimed in...not that I ever thought this forum was taken seriously by anyone. :-d

Hope the brrand is doing well..just hope Stoll will have parts available years down the road to service my beloved Professionale!!


----------



## JayVeeez (Dec 30, 2007)

Hmmm. I'm down to one right now and would love to have another. But, it's been a long ride so far. I would love to add a Militare or Dino Zei again. But, I've already bought 13 or so. Argh!!!!!!!!!


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

I have information about it since yesterday but waiting for something to post about it... patience.


----------



## StefB (Feb 19, 2010)

I also note that many of the models listed are actually models for other locales (eg. some are listed as CITIMEX, which I recall was Singapore) So are we looking at global clearance sale?

Look forward to hearing Nelson's info...



Jebhut said:


> Hmmm....you're right?? Thought it was just the link. Weird...
> 
> A bit surprised with the recent post on the purchase, and the romours flying around, how no one from Anonimo (or even indirectly) has chimed in...not that I ever thought this forum was taken seriously by anyone. :-d
> 
> Hope the brrand is doing well..just hope Stoll will have parts available years down the road to service my beloved Professionale!!


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

I would hope it's in anticipation for some big reveal at Baselworld, maybe some new in-house movements?, maybe easier availability of parts? What ever they do I hope they don't move away from the unique crown locking design and placement as that's one part that makes them stand out in the crowd. I do wish they would get away from making some of their more fashion styled watches like the Diamond Divers in all the different colors and ones like the Corsaro Nero watches with the different colored camo dials, really?, leave those to Timex and other fashion brands. 

Just my 2¢


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

No professionale bracelets on clearance


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah.. found out too late. Just blew the funds on a few new pair of jeans.


----------



## abmw (Apr 7, 2008)

sea0bass said:


> Ah.. found out too late. Just blew the funds on a few new pair of jeans.


How much are your jeans?


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

abmw said:


> How much are your jeans?


Must be some really expensive jeans.:-d


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

leroytwohawks said:


> I would hope it's in anticipation for some big reveal at Baselworld, maybe some new in-house movements?, maybe easier availability of parts? What ever they do I hope they don't move away from the unique crown locking design and placement as that's one part that makes them stand out in the crowd. I do wish they would get away from making some of their more fashion styled watches like the Diamond Divers in all the different colors and ones like the Corsaro Nero watches with the different colored camo dials, really?, leave those to Timex and other fashion brands.
> 
> Just my 2¢


Personally love the unique designs, think they have plenty of models to expand upon, and any models that 'sell' at decent retail prices are fine with me - hope they go higher end, that's all. As long as the brand 'grows'!

Personally could care les about in house movements! (80% of Swiss brands weren't true 'manufactures' til the last 10 years - they did just fine - just a new marketing ploy and necessity now that ETA isn't selling outside their own brands any more...). Reworked, or slightly modded, maybe COSC certified, did Breitling just fine!!

Just hope they're cutting out the liquidator/deep discounting part of their business that was hurting the brand...I think their watches: Pros, San Marcos, etc., deserve their retail prices. I would gladly pay retail again for these watches. Plenty of customers willing to pay for one of the few low production, hand crafted, in house case brands out there (as long as they control who's selling them and for how much!).

Would be happy to see the 'bargain hunters' looking to buy Anonimo for pennies on the dollar find another brand...Anonimo doesn't need those customers...should stick with/go after their higher end aficionados who appreciate and are willing to pay 'retail'...gain the proper respect due them, and protect their value.

JMHO. Love the brand - hoping the 'drag' on them is over...would love to buy a San Marco, but not unless I'm confident I won't see some knucklehead selling it 60% off 'brand new somewhere...


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

abmw said:


> How much are your jeans?


*sigh*... too much


----------



## sea0bass (Apr 14, 2010)

whywatch9 said:


> Must be some really expensive jeans.:-d


2 pairs of Kapital, 1 White Mountaineering, 1 Nonnative, 1 Edwin 1950's & 1 Junya Watanabe/Levis = totally bankrupt.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

nelsondevicenci said:


> I have information about it since yesterday but waiting for something to post about it... patience.





StefB said:


> ...Look forward to hearing Nelson's info...


Nelson, do you have additional information on why the clearance?


----------



## nelsondevicenci (Nov 30, 2009)

Old stuff... Amazing prices... Getting ready for all new stuff !!!!!

Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

i can't wait. :-d


----------



## Jebhut (Apr 12, 2010)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Old stuff... Amazing prices... Getting ready for all new stuff !!!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone 5 using Forum Runner


Cooooooool - great news !!!


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

nelsondevicenci said:


> Old stuff... Amazing prices...


Amazing ? Looks like a bunch of stuff they couldn't even get the gray market brokers to take.


----------



## leroytwohawks (Jan 27, 2009)

92gli said:


> Amazing ? Looks like a bunch of stuff they couldn't even get the gray market brokers to take.


Obviously you ether just don't like Anonimo or didn't look at some of the watches they were offering, because they had some nice pieces listed at yes I'll say some "Amazing" discounts.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

I do like many of the current models, quite a bit. 

Most of the ones listed are very old models or awkward color varients. Theres not one watch on there that could acheive their asking price on ebay.


----------



## whywatch9 (Sep 30, 2012)

well, they do come with manufacture warranty at the grey market price. Pricing might be reasonable, but still hard to sell, especially the citimax editions.


----------

